# yes/no #2 fair chase



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Just want to see how it turns out

I will not vote as i am not a ND voter.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Are you serious. :rollin: :rollin: Just between me and the ballot box. oke:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

No one says why or how they vote no one will know who did what


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I voted NO.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

zogman said:


> Are you serious. :rollin: :rollin: Just between me and the ballot box. oke:


It'll stay between "you and the ballot box" unless you vote on the poll and then comment on how you voted. You can click "yes" or "no" without anyone knowing...


----------

